# new member



## 3.1415926 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi

I have been surfing through for a week the site and havent posted much.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ!


----------



## Opivy (Aug 22, 2009)

welcome! I lurked for much longer =0. Are you currently keeping any mantids?


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nice to have you here.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome. Glad you finally found this forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## spicey (Aug 22, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Welcome to the forum. [/SIZE]


----------



## ismart (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

